

Feature Request: We can haz API? - nextmoveone

Don't know if or why there have been no requests for api access, but can we have it?
======
bkrausz
Be entrepreneurial, write a scraper API

~~~
nextmoveone
I think being truly entrepreneurial would be having someone do it for you at
little or no cost.

